# 67966 or 15000, 21282, 67715  HELP!



## beausolb (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi,
here's the procedure, I would really apreciate some help with this!

DX: Actinic keratosis, rt upper eyelid
Performed under 3.5 loupe mag; Lido with epinephrine used to infiltrate the area.

pentagon shape of incision was performed. Full thickness of skin of the upper eyelid including the tarus and cnjunctiva was excised and oriented and sent to pathology.
An incision on the lateral canthus was performed appox. 3.5 cm. The skin and muscle elevated, lateral canthotomy was necessary and canthopexy was necessary to prevent scleral show. The canthopexy was perfomed with full 5-0 vicryl.
Now the tarus was approximated with 5-0 vicryl, the mucosa was approximated with 5-0 chronic, tarus with 5-0 vicrly and the skin with 6-0 nylon. Adequate closure was obtained.
More than 1/3 upper eyelid resected/ reconstructed with lateral flap.

Thanks!


----------



## EKMineau (Dec 10, 2008)

*hmm...*

I think I'd go with 67715 for the canthotomy (the removal of) & 21282 for the canthopexy (the repair). You would need to double check with the Medicare site to verify the CCI edits though.


----------

